# いじめる奴は



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
So, I explained myself.  I've searched on amazon some game that i could playing, and there I looked the views of a japanese visual novel, which there is a good views, on the music, on the characters, etc. 
But I looked this passage:
後、今作は少し凌辱が目立ちました。特にスコラスティカ
スコラスティカを苛める奴には 「ビブリオティカ・パン・マギカッァアア」.
Okay. So, I just understood that スコラスティカ was the name of a character and 「ビブリオティカ・パン・マギカッァアア」 was the name of a something like attack magic spell which is litteral. That's just I could understand. 
So, can anyone translate  me the rest of the sentence? I like visual novels but I've a bad feeling about this one. 
Thanks you for your answers


----------



## quantum zero

Behavioral abuse a bit stood out in this latest visual novel especially forスコラスティカ. Whoever teases スコラスティカ will be paid by 「ビブリオティカ・パン・マギカッァアア.
One thing that you need to understand is that凌辱. It’s kind of hard to explain what it means, but literal translation would mean rapping, hurting someone or embarrassing someone. In my opinion it’s a lot to do with the context. The person who wrote this didn’t actually mean this way, but could have meant other way. So it’s up to you to decide I guess.


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks you quantum zero. So, I've searched on the net, and effectively, there is some scene rather sexual (as some of visual novels) and there is apparently raping scene, but as I haven't played it yet, I'm not sure. (And I won't surely). 
To explain myself, here is what I understood about it. I don't really know if a person (according to you を苛める奴 don't point a particular person, even if I've some ideas about the person) abuses her (in the meaning, hurting or embarrassing her) but I saw it was apparently him who raped her. Nevertheless, it's the same person who shot the spell at the ending of the sentence. (I did a lot of search about) so I don't know if that's can help you. 
The last thing: does を苛める奴 can being related to 凌辱 (but in the sexual way)?


----------



## quantum zero

Well I meant to be someone who abuses her. That’s what it says in the sentence “スコラスティカを苛める奴”. The subject of the sentence is not necessary referring to the character that you mentioned.  Again whoever abuses her will be paid and that whoever referring to anyone who abuses her. Hope that makes sense to you. 
You said “The last thing: does を苛める奴 can being related to 凌辱 (but in the sexual way)?”
My answer is yes. 苛める is kind of weaker meaning but they are referring to凌辱. 凌辱 is not necessary synonym word for苛め, but you can interpret it to be the same in this case. 
Well good luck and feel free ask me again.


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks you, quantum zero. So, do you mean that 苛める can be, like 凌辱 , a rape or something?


----------



## quantum zero

Informally Yes.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay, thanks you. A last question, it's about 奴, because before, I saw that's meaning "guy, fellow". When it's attached to a verb, does the meaning change or something?


----------



## quantum zero

I don’t think there is a synonym word for 奴in English. Roughly it means guy or fellow, but those words are neutral. Meaning they don’t convey any negativity. What I am trying to say here is that you don’t offend anyone if you describe them as a guy or a fellow. However 奴has negative connotation to the meaning. So it is offensive to refer someone with 奴. Thus it is more preferable to say 苛める奴 rather than苛める彼ら in this case。Of course there is nothing wrong with苛める彼ら, but苛める奴 sounds better. Hope that makes sense to you.


----------



## JapanForever

So, it's better to say "whoever" than a guy, seeing that the person who is referred isn't mentionned?


----------



## quantum zero

Yes. Unless you have a better way to translate 苛める奴. Again you have to understand that the word whoever is not the same word as 奴. I think it's better to put whoever, but if you like to put it as a guy then be my guest. I think it almost impossible to translate some Japanese sentences into English completely. Since both languages are vastly different.  

苛める奴 is not referring to the person you mentioned. That's the reason why I put "whoever". 

However if the sentence were スコラスティカは、奴に「ビブリオティカ・パン・マギカッァアアthen I would agree with you. I kind of do understand why you are confused. Japanese does have articles. It’s confusing in that sense.  

How about I give you an example and see if that makes sense.

奴を連れて来い。
彼女を苛めた奴を連れて来い。

The first one is telling someone to bring the guy
The second one is telling someone to bring the guy who teased her. 

The first one you know who the guy is. The second one is more of the categorical label of someone.  

I hope that was helpful and ask me again if you didn’t get it.


----------



## JapanForever

Yes, I think I better understood. But does it mean that in my sentence, the person who wrote this sentence didn't mention someone in particular?


----------



## quantum zero

Well I'd like to know how you translate it.


----------



## JapanForever

The one who teases/rapes スコラスティカ will be paid of 「ビブリオティカ・パン・マギカッァアア. Is it correct or not?


----------



## quantum zero

yeah it sounds much better.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay thanks you for your help, quantum zero.


----------

